# Frontosa just died...



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Now I'm looking into a bigger aquarium.

I have a 125 gallon tank and a 150 gallon tank.

Would these cichlids be fine in them:

Frontosa x3
Red Jewel x2
bumblebee x3
Flameback x2
Girrafe x2
Strawberry Peacock
Electric Yellow x4
Electric Blue x3
Orange Blosson x2
Compressiceps x2
Powder blue x3
White Zombie x2
Titanium Flowerhorn
Strawberry Flowerhorn

Fairly nee to cichlids, other than an oscar. I'm more a piranha guy  explains why the oscar is gone.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Frontosa do best in a tank of their own. Any other species, you would want only one male or a group of 1m, 3f. 4-6 smaller species per aquarium, but you have some lake mixing. What fish would go in which tank?


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> Frontosa do best in a tank of their own. Any other species, you would want only one male or a group of 1m, 3f. 4-6 smaller species per aquarium, but you have some lake mixing. What fish would go in which tank?


I was thinking all in the 150. I have the means to get a bigger one if needed though. And for Babies, I have a 10, 30, and 40, plus tupperware tubs.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Choose between either a Malawi tank (haps and peacocks) or Malawi tank (mbuna) or Tanganyika (Frontosa) or African Riverine (Jewels) or Large Aggressive (Flowerhorn tank).


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Maybe if it was 1500 gallons.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

I think I'll order the planted pack and unplanted pack and put each in a 150 or so. Or maybe you guys wouldn't mind telling me some mbunas that can go together and some other cichlids that can go together. I have those 2 tanks ATM.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Are these the fish you currently have? What do you want out of a tank, looks, breeding, both..lol What fish can you not get rid of if necessary?


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> Are these the fish you currently have? What do you want out of a tank, looks, breeding, both..lol What fish can you not get rid of if necessary?


These are what I'd plan on getting. But If someone could give me a list of cichlids that get together of mbunas that get along and what gets along with frontosas. Right now I'm not sure what I have. I know there are tow kenyi and a pleco and what might be a flag cichlid. I lost 3 total fish. Two were very old and died A Brown something and a Yellow Lab. Then now the Frontosa.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Mbuna Get 10 of each species( 5-6 species) Aim for 1m, 4-5F at maturity. A nice tank with lower aggression would be Labs, Acei, Rusties, Maingano, Red Zebras, Giant Demasoni.

Frontosa do best for breeding by themselves. But, if you have small fish, you can add Julidochromis (larger species), Leleupi, Calvus, or Comps. Pheno "Star Sapphire", or Malawi Dolphins can work as well.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> Mbuna Get 10 of each species( 5-6 species) Aim for 1m, 4-5F at maturity. A nice tank with lower aggression would be Labs, Acei, Rusties, Maingano, Red Zebras, Giant Demasoni.
> 
> Frontosa do best for breeding by themselves. But, if you have small fish, you can add Julidochromis (larger species), Leleupi, Calvus, or Comps. Pheno "Star Sapphire", or Malawi Dolphins can work as well.


Thanks. How many Frontosas in the 125g?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

2m, up to 6 females. I keep 3/5 in a 220 gallon. I'd give them the bigger tank if possible. Here is a quick video of my tank. I took the silver colored fish(Dewindti) out because the Frontosa ate one each of the 2 days they were in the tank!



Also an old pic of my former mbunba tank.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay so I think I'll do around 4 frontosas in the 150 and then in the 125 ill keep around 30 mbunas. It will have caves for everyone.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

If you can get a hold of more frontosa it would be better for aggression, but I have a friend with 4 in a 180.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

That's a good outcome. When you come up with some mbuna your interested in be sure to post them here so you can get peoples thoughts on the mix.

Since you have some tanks for growing out fry want to make sure you avoid hybrids!


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't midn the hybrids too much. I'm in it for the color, not so much the purity. But I won't spread anything mislabled. I sell stuff to pet stores sometimes.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Melanochromis Auratus (Albino) 
Melanochromis Pallarelus (Black and White Auratus)	
Metriaclima Callainos (Albino Cobalt Zebra)
Metriaclima pulpican "Kingsizei"
Pseudotropheus Socolofi (Albino)
Metriaclima Callainos (Cobalt Blue)
Pseudotropheus sp.red zebra "cherry red"
Labidochromis chisumulae "clown lab"
Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow Lab)
Metriaclima Estherae (Albino )
Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay)
Cynotilapia mara rocks
Melanochromis chipokae

3 of each in the 150 or maybe I'll get a bigger tank.

I'll get a video up of what I have currently.

Thoughts?

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I would drop the melanchromis cuz they can be real jerks. I would only have one Metriaclima species because of crossbreeding. Same with the labidochromis. Also I would aim for 4 or 5 of each (1:3 or 4).
PS the cherry red zebras are in the metriaclima family.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

metricliman said:


> I would drop the melanchromis cuz they can be real jerks. I would only have one Metriaclima species because of crossbreeding. Same with the labidochromis. Also I would aim for 4 or 5 of each (1:3 or 4).
> PS the cherry red zebras are in the metriaclima family.


How can they be jerks?

SO crossbreeding is the only con? I don't mind that too much.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

They usually end up killing everything. 
Also I would drop either the chisumulae or mara rocks cause males both have vertical bars and may be aggressive towards each other.
Albino cobalts and albino socolofi and albino estherae look the same so they might kill each other.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Melanochromis Auratus (Albino) 
Melanochromis Pallarelus (Black and White Auratus)	
Metriaclima Callainos (Albino Cobalt Zebra)
Metriaclima pulpican "Kingsizei"
Pseudotropheus Socolofi (Albino)
Metriaclima Callainos (Cobalt Blue)
Pseudotropheus sp.red zebra "cherry red"
Labidochromis chisumulae "clown lab"
Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow Lab)
Metriaclima Estherae (Albino )
Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay)
Cynotilapia mara rocks
Melanochromis chipokae

LIST 2 according to metricliman

Metriaclima Callainos (Albino Cobalt Zebra)
Metriaclima pulpican "Kingsizei"
Pseudotropheus Socolofi (Albino)
Metriaclima Callainos (Cobalt Blue)
Pseudotropheus sp.red zebra "cherry red"
Labidochromis chisumulae "clown lab"
Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow Lab)
Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay)
Cynotilapia mara rocks

Still want others info on the first list because I really like that assortment.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Thoughts on the fixed list metric?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Mara rocks and clown lab shouldn't be mixed. I think the albino callainos and albino socolofi shouldn't be mixed.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks,

LIST 3

Metriaclima Callainos (Albino Cobalt Zebra)
Metriaclima pulpican "Kingsizei"
Pseudotropheus Socolofi (Albino)
Metriaclima Callainos (Cobalt Blue)--maybe
Pseudotropheus sp.red zebra "cherry red"
Labidochromis chisumulae "clown lab"
Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow Lab)
Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay)
HALOMAYLANDI COBUE LILAC GREBERI AFRA 
LABIDOCHROMIS HONGI ISLAND

Thoughts


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Same problem with the clown lab and hongi and cobue. You should only have one vertically striped species.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

List 4

Metriaclima Callainos (Albino Cobalt Zebra)
Metriaclima pulpican "Kingsizei"
Pseudotropheus Socolofi (Albino)
Metriaclima Callainos (Cobalt Blue)--maybe
Pseudotropheus sp.red zebra "cherry red"
Labidochromis chisumulae "clown lab"
Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow Lab)
Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay)

Thoughts?

I think I have a Hongi already

And I can't have the Black and white auratus, right?

Can you make a me a big list of what can mix including List 4?

Thanks


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

I think this it the one(hopefully)

Pseudotropheus sp. Demasoni 
Labidochromis Caeruleus
Metriaclima Estherae
Pseudotropheus sp. Polit 
Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Orange Cap" 
Pseudotropheus socolofi "Albino"
Metriaclima Callainos 
Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay)
Pseudotropheus sp.red zebra "cherry red"
Metriaclima Estherae (Albino OB)
Metriaclima estherae


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Keep in mind that with demasoni you need 15 or more. The polits are very aggressive and may kill the mellower yellow labs. the perspicax are also quite aggressive.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

So,

Pseudotropheus sp. Demasoni x20
Labidochromis Caeruleus x3
Metriaclima Estherae x3
Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Orange Cap" x3
Pseudotropheus socolofi "Albino" x3
Metriaclima Callainos x3
Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay) x3
Pseudotropheus sp.red zebra "cherry red" x3
Metriaclima Estherae (Albino OB) x3
Metriaclima estherae x3

In a 150 or 175?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

On the 150 it is like 19x25x30. So it's 150ish. It's made out of plywood treated for water with one acrylic panel in the front.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Inches?


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Inches?


Yes.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

That's only 61 gallons.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Your stocklist won't work out. For a stocklist like that you would need a 6' tank.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh my bad. I meant 49. Haha.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

Define 6' tank. Because a 150 gallon can be 6 foor or 4 foot but with a bigger width and height.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

6 feet long.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

metricliman said:


> 6 feet long.


But gallons is more important than size as long as your tank has a good width and height. Length takes up too much space. I'll settle for a 200, though.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Length is more important than gallons. Africans chase each other and extra length keeps the aggressor from cornering the victim. Africans also don't use height as much. It also allows to victim to stay out of sight of the aggressor.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Length is more important than gallons. Africans chase each other and extra length keeps the aggressor from cornering the victim. Africans also don't use height as much. It also allows to victim to stay out of sight of the aggressor.


Not necessarily the length, but the room. If it was a 150 cube it still features more room to get away from aggression.


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

But anyways, with the right size tank those fish are fine?

Could you make more combinations for me?

Thanks.

TRS


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

It would matter if it was a cube because the aggressor can see the victim easier. Then there will be more aggression and more stress and more sick and dead fish.

With the right size tank they should be fine but I'd be a little worried about the perspicax and I'd keep a hospital tank for the demasoni.

How about:
Saulosi x 6
Caeruleus Nkhata Bay x 6
Socolofi Albino x 6

This would be it if you put them in your 150.

If you had the ideal tank then you could do that plus:
Perspicax x 8
Estherae Albino OB x 6
Estherae x 6
Callainos x 6


----------



## therealshane (Nov 1, 2012)

I think I'll try my most recent combination and hope for the best. I'll keep the 40 for a hospital tank.


----------

